# She's a mese! xD



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

And her name is Lizzy. ^-^
She is definitely rex...her whiskers are all curly, and her coat kinda reminds me of a poodle. xD 
And her little siamese points are starting to show, yay!
The pics aren't so good and you can't see her points, but they're the
best I could do...she wouldn't stay still! :lol: 
She's in her little QT cage in another room, waiting to meet her new sister!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

ACK! I want your rat! I want your rat! I love Siamese rats! Congratulations on such a cute little girl!


----------



## fat-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

why does it have red eyes? is it albino


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

not necessarily. many rats with colored coats can have red eyes, and there are different degrees of red eyes as well. i have a rat like lizzy, with pink eyes, and a rat with very dark, almost black eyes, called ruby eyes. even white rats with pink eyes are not necessarily albino rats.

oh, and lizzy is soo cute!  she looks like a lamb with that woolly coat!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OH LAWDY

The only thing that would make her better is dumbo ears but she's amazing already <33


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Haha, thanks guys. =]
I honestly wasn't expecting much from this breeder, but I was wrong!
The babies were all so pretty and so so sweet, I had a hard time choosing, but Lizzy picked me!
^-^


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

I agree with KayRatz, only thing missing are a pare of dumbo-ears...

That's the only thing keeping me from stealing her...She's Adorable!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

fat-rat said:


> why does it have red eyes? is it albino


Red eyes are the typical color for Siamese rats... only recently have some breeders been able to get the black eyes to present in their Siamese lines

as for albino.... OnlyOno is completely correct

White rat with red eyes does not always mean albino


I don't even think it is accurate to say that a pink-eyed is albino & a red-eyed is not because too often the difference in eye color is so minor

here is a good link explaining this

http://www.afrma.org/pewrats.htm


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! You're a lucky one lol


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I want that rat!!!!! She is soooooo cute! She'd make a lovely addition to my pack of girls, lol!

You're very lucky and I'm sure you'll take good care of her!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, she looks very much like my Lark. Adorable baby!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw, I want a rexy-meeser... Only, a boy who can put up with Jack-Attack...


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww she is so cute!!!!!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I think...
I've decided her name should be Lambchop o.o
Because people said she looks like a lamb (and she does! =D)
and...it's cute haha.
She's so sweet, but very still. Shouldn't babies be very active? Or do yall think she's just staying still (when I have her out, in the cage she moves around and looks out at whoever walks into the room) because it's a new place and she's nervous?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

could be her personality... every baby's different.

Lambchop would be an AWESOME name XDD


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Mwaha, then it's settled! Lambchop it is!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

watta cutie


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lambchop makes me think of the kids programme...*gets theme song stuck in head*. But it definately suits her, she's adorable! We don't even get siamese here.


----------

